# MariaDB iconv issue...



## JamesElstone (Mar 9, 2022)

Hi All,

Got an issue when trying to insert data through `isql` part of databases/unixODBC.

I am trying to insert a row, nothing complicated, or so I thought...


```
# /usr/local/bin/isql -v Database_ODBC_Name
+---------------------------------------+
| Connected!                            |
|                                       |
| sql-statement                         |
| help [tablename]                      |
| quit                                  |
|                                       |
+---------------------------------------+
SQL> insert into persons (id,name,surname,password) values (1,'Jack','Jones','***');
ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/mariadb/libmaodbc.so: Undefined symbol "libiconv_open"
```


```
[Database_ODBC_Name]
Description = MariaDB server
Driver = Maria_DB_Driver
Trace = Yes
TraceFile = ***
SERVER=***
USER=***
PASSWORD=***
DATABASE=***
PORT=3306
AUTO_RECONNECT=1
```


```
[Maria_DB_Driver]
Description=MariaDB Connector/ODBC
Driver=/usr/local/lib/mariadb/libmaodbc.so
```

The databases/mariadb-connector-c I am using is v3.2.6, and I have converters/libiconv installed and am using version 1.16.

Any ideas why the libmaodbc.so is having a spot of bother with `libiconv_open` please?

Anybody else using MariaDB via ODBC on FreeBSD and has it working please?

Am rebuilding everything from ports right now, and will see what tomorrow holds.

All help welcomed please...


----------



## JamesElstone (Mar 10, 2022)

Well, got to the bottom of it (for mine and others reference):

When I copied the `USES` line (which has an iconv statement in) from databases/mariadb106-server to the databases/mariadb-connector-odbc and had "WITH_LIBICONV_COMPAT" in /etc/make.conf the issue went away, after rebuilding all relevant packages from ports...

Have raised a bug for the issue but haven't looked into how to properly fix it at the moment: PR 262464


----------

